# How Best to Stabilize Punky Wood?



## oberturned (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm new to wood turning, and new to this (awesome!) website and forum. Just got my big lathe a month ago, and dove head first into making bowls. I've just been going out in the woods with a chainsaw and making blanks out of fallen trees.. (we have tons of poplar, red and white oak, maple and black walnut). Since the trees have been down for an unknown amount of time, I'm running into some great figure, spalting, and interesting stuff, but lots of punky sapwood. 
I've been saturating it with sanding sealer (Zinsser Seal Coat).. and it works alright, but it really yellows the wood. Is there a better way?
Thanks!!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well when I turn pens ive always used ca glue,soak it good and a shot of activator,ready to turn in a minute.ive never had to do large areas though,for that you could use pentacryl wood stabilizer.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

You may want to investigate Cactus Juice. I believe it's specially designed for your need. Although, I'm pretty sure you'll also need a vacuum chamber to make sure the stuff penetrates the wood effectively.


----------



## Bob5103 (Feb 13, 2016)

I use Abatron liquid wood epoxy. https://www.abatron.com/product/liquidwood/ it is easy to use and not horribly expensive, only downside is that depending the temperature it can take a while to cure.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I've had good results with well thinned poly… like 30% poly to 70% mineral spirits (up to 50/50 if that is what I have on hand at the time). Although it will impart a slight yellow/orange tint. I have mostly used it in spalted oak, so I can't attest to how it would work in other species. YMMV.

Cheers,
Brad


----------

